# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Letersia dhe pavaresia nga regjimi politik

## Albo

Interviste me shkrimtarin Ismail Kadare, pas prezantimit ne gjermanisht te librit "Ura me tre harqe" 

Nga shtepia botuese ne Zyrih "Ammann" doli keto dite libri i shkrimtarit Ismail Kadare "Ura me tre harqe", i perkthyer ne gjermanisht nga Joachim Röhm me titull "Die Brücke mit den drei Bögen". Me kete rast shkrimtari yne Kadare zhvilloi nje turne nga data 4 nentor ne Zyrih, ne Eslingen, Frankfurt, Dyseldorf, Duisburg, Esen, Keln, Bilefeld dhe Osnabryk, se bashku me perkthyesin gjerman Joachim Röhm. Gjate takimeve me lexuesit gjermane, Kadare lexonte nje pjese nga libri ne gjuhen shqipe, ndersa perkthyesi ne gjuhen gjermane. Me pas zhvilloheshin pyetje dhe pergjigje nga pjesmarresit, duke i bere keto takime shume te ngrohta dhe mjaft interesante. Libri "Ura me tre harqe" eshte i dyti i perkthyer ne gjermanisht pas "Prillit te thyer" nga i njejti perkthyes, i titulluar "Der zerrissene April" dhe nga e njejta shtepi botuese. 


Nga Mimoza Cika Kelmendi 


Pas turneut qe zhvilluat per 10 dite me rradhe ne shume qytete te Gjermanise, cili eshte mendimi juaj per publikun gjerman, me te cilin kontaktuat drejtpersedrejti gjate ketij turneu? 

Padyshim publiku gjerman eshte nga me te miret ne Europe dhe nuk e them kete sepse ndodhem ne Gjermani. Eshte vertet nje publik, qe persa i perket letersise eshte nga te paret ne Europe qe vjen ne salle, degjon leximin me nje vemendje te madhe, degjon leximin e vepres, ka kuriozitet te degjoje ne gjuhen shqipe, pastaj ne gjermanisht. Kontaktet, pyetjet, pergjigjet jane te nje niveli mjaft te larte profesional, jane shume serioze dhe jane njerez qe e kuptojne thelle letersine, qe duan te dijne per Shqiperine per kulturen shqiptare, per librin vete dhe kjo eshte nje gje shume e gezueshme. Ne e dime se per fat te keq, per kombin tone, per kulturen tone, disa here ka nenvleftesime ne rrethe te caktuara, por ne kete turne qe bera ne Gjermani konstatova te kunderten. 


Si autor i librit "Ura me tre harqe", qe ju e keni shkruar rreth 30 vite me pare, sot pse do ta blenin librin lexuesit gjerman? 

Po te flasim sipas ligjeve te letersise, kjo eshte gjeja me normale ne bote.Nje liber kur kalon nje fare kohe dhe vazhdon te jete i kerkuar nga lexuesit, tregon se ai ben pjese nderkaq ne ate qe quhet thesar i letersise. Nuk dua te mburr librin tim, por kjo eshte parimore, eshte per te gjithe shkrimtaret, eshte nje gje e gezueshme kur nje liber kerkohet pas 30 vjetesh, njelloj sic eshte kerkuar ne kohen kur eshte botuar dhe prandaj une nga gezimi kete e rikonstatova nga publiku gjerman. 

Ju e thate edhe ne takim me publikun ne Keln, se legjendat sherbejne shpeshhere si frymezim per nismen e nje libri, e nje romani apo nje pjese tjeter krijuese. A do te thote kjo se nje legjende tjeter do te sherbeje per te shkruar per realitetin e sotem shqiptar? 

Legjendat jane nje pasuri e perjetshme e njerezimit. Ato nuk mbarojne kurre. Disa kujtojne se kane qene ne kohet e vjetra dhe nuk do te jene me ne te ardhmen. Nuk eshte e vertete. Cdo popull, ne cdo kohe krijon legjenda pas menyres se re nganjehere bashkekohore. Jane vete njerezit modern qe krijojne legjenda pa e ditur qe jane legjenda dhe me vone do te kuptojme qe ato jane bere legjenda. Shpesh here degjojme si legjenda e Kenedit e Merlin Monrose, e kesaj ose asaj. Keto tani duken si legjenda shume te thjeshta ne krahasim me ato madheshtoret e se kaluares, por me vone do te kete domethenie me te madhe. Duke kaluar koha kristalizohen disa qe kondesojne, dendesojne historine ne menyre te habitshme. Pra legjendat nuk jane specialitet i popujve te prapambetur, sic kujtojne disa ose i koherave vetem te vjetra. Cdo kohe krijon nje menyre te re te pasqyrimit te botes dhe keshtu legjendat bejne pjese ne kete gje. 

50 vjetet e diktatures, sa e kane zhvilluar apo sa e kane cenuar letersine shqipe. Konkretisht, per cfare mund te mbahet mend kjo periudhe nga njerezit e letrave? 

Letersia eshte nje gje qe meritat ose mungesat e saj nuk duhen ngaterruar kurre me rregjimin politik. Mjere ajo letersi qe zhvillohet per shkak te regjimit demokratik te nje vendi dhe mjere ajo letersi qe pengohet per shkak te regjimit tiranik te nje vendi. Letersia, une e kam theksuar gjithmone, ka pavaresi nga regjimi politik. Nje regjim politik mund ta gjymtoje letersine, mund t'i shkepuse copa te saj, mund t'i fuse shkrimtaret ne burg, mund t'i vrase fare, por ai nuk mund ta deformoje letersine ne qofte se ajo eshte letersi vertete e madhe. Kurse shpesh letersia, sikurse nje rregjim demokratik nuk i siguron letersise nje nivel te larte, nuk eshte regjimi demokratik, eshte tjeter gje. Pra letersia ka nje liri te veten, qe ndryshon nga liria shoqerore. Letersia ka nje pavaresi absolute. Ajo edhe ne nje regjim tiranik mund te jete e lire, sikurse ne nje regjim demokratik ajo mund te jete e roberuar, mund te mos jete e lire. Prandaj edhe ne regjimin shqiptar te Enver Hoxhes, ne qofte se letersia shqipe ka arritur sukses nuk eshte merite e regjimit, s'ka te beje fare regjimi, e kunderta. Pikerisht shtrengesa e ka bere ate qe te gjej menyra shprehjeje shume te sterholluara, sikurse ai, e kam thene edhe here te tjera, i burgosuri ne burg, qe gjen energji kolosole per te hapur nje tunel per te dale. Sot, a mendoni qe nje njeri modern mund te hape nje tunel per te dale nga nje hotel? Jo, kurse ne nje burg kjo ka ndodhur gjithmone, sepse clirohen energji kolosale, qe nuk mund te mendohen ne kushte te tjera. 

Atehere shkrimtaret e lindjes duhet te ndjehen me mire se ata te perendimit sot? 

Ne tani jemi bere njelloj si te thuash, sepse lindje- perendim, shtetet, pavaresisht nga problemet demokratike, nuk kane probleme me te shtypjes diktatoriale dhe tashti, sic e shikoni, jemi ne kushte te barabarta pak a shume dhe ne keto kushte te barabarta nuk po bejme cudira sic pritej. Kjo do te thote se letersia ka kalendarin e saj, ka zhvillim te ngadalte, ka zhvillim te sigurte. Prandaj sot ka disa qe thone: Pse s'po behet gje, kane kaluar 10 vjet,12 vjet qe eshte permbysur komunizmi? Nuk duhet te shqetesohemi. Letersia ka nje kalendar shume te ngadalte, tjeter lloj, si ajo qe punet e medha levizin ngadale. Prandaj eshte normale qe letersia te prese qe te zhvillohet. Letersia shqipe do te ece dhe une kam besim te plote qe do te ece normalisht, do te ece perpara, por kurrsesi s'do te presim kete gje pas cdo stine dhe pas cdo viti. 

Si e shpjegoni sot faktin e botimeve te shumta ne gjuhen shqipe, mijera, qe i pate edhe ne panairin e fundit te librit ne Tirane. Mos kemi ketu abuzime, nje lloj komercializmi? 

Kjo qe thoni ju eshte krejtesisht e vertete dhe e drejte. Demokracia i sjell keto te keqia bashke me te mirat qe sjell, nje clirim te tregut. Botimet, qe nuk eshte gje e keqe qe jane, nuk eshte mire kur jane jashte kontrollit te opinionit publik, domethene qe te kete botime te njerezve qe nuk meritojne te botojne, mirepo kjo eshte e pashmangshme ne periudhen e demokracise. Kjo do te vazhdoje te jete e pashmangshme edhe kur demokracia te stabilizohet, pasi tregu duke u privatizuar e krijon kete gje. Autoret mund t'i botojne vete librat e tyre, por eshte nje gje shume e trishtueshme qe autoret paguajne para per te botuar. Keto jane sigurisht botime fallco. Keto jane botime jashte vlerave, jane botime jashte standarteve, por nuk mund t'i shmangesh, nuk mund te dalin ligje per kete. Keto ligje duhet t'i vendose kritika letrare, opinioni publik, shtypi i specializuar, prandaj ka rendesi shume zhvillimi kulturor i nje vendi. Kur kjo kulture eshte me nivel te larte dhe kur rritet vleresimi nga opinioni publik, nga kritika, atehere kjo letersi dalengadale do te zhduket nga skena dhe do te beje shume mire te zhduket, sepse ato jane si barerat e keqija qe pengojne letersine e vertet te marre fryme.

"Dojce Vele"

----------


## Shën Albani

Librat e Kadarese te  perkthyer ne gjermanisht



Die Brücke mit den drei Bögen

Der zerrissene April 

Chronik in Stein 

Der Schandkasten 

Doruntinas Heimkehr 

Der Palast der Träume 

Zwei Erzählungen 

Drei Trauerlieder für Kosova 

Gedichte 


Ne gjermanisht jane edhe keta auotre shqiptare :

Mimoza Ahmeti



Eqrem Basha



Beqë Cufaj



Ledia Dushi



Mirko Gashi



Gedichte



Ismail Kadare



M. Kelmendi



Fatos Kongoli



Ardian Kyçyku



Fatos Lubonja



Kim Mehmeti



Mira Meksi



Migjeni



B. Mustafaj



Anton Pashku



Rexhep Qosja



Bashkim Shehu




Adresa e perkthyesit te Kadarese http://www.buero-roehm.de/

----------


## lum lumi

Ismail Kadare:  BIBLIOGRAFI 

* Frymëzimet djaloshare, 1954

* Ëndërrimet, 1957

* Shekulli im, 1961

* Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur, 1963

* Përse mendohen këto male, 1964

* Vjersha dhe poema të zgjedhura, 1966

* Qyteti i jugut, 1967

* Dasma, 1968

* Motive me diell, 1968

* Kështjella, 1970

* Autobiografia e popullit në vargje dhe shënime tjera, 1971

* Kronikë në gurë, 1971

* Dimri i vetmisë së madhe, 1973

* Linja të largëta, shenime udhëtimi, 1973

* Nëntori i një kryeqyteti, 1975

* Poezia shqipe 28, 1976

* Koha, vjersha dhe poema, 1976

* Emblema e dikurshme, tregime e novela, 1977

* Dimri i madh, 1977

* Ura me tri harqe, 1978

* Prilli i thyer, 1978

* On the Lay of the Knights, 1979

* Poezi, 1979

* Buzëqeshje mbi botë, 1980

* Gjakftohtësia, 1980

* Kush e solli Doruntinën, 1980

* Një dosje për Homerin, 1980

* Sjellësi i fatkeqsisë, 1980

* Viti i mbrapshtë, 1980

* Krushqit janë të ngrirë, 1980

* Vepra letrare 1981-89 (12 vol.) 1980

* Nëpunësi i pallatit të ëndërrave, 1981

* Koha e shkrimeve. tregime, novela , përshkrime, 1986

* Koncert në fund të dimrit, 1988

* Eskili, ky humbës i madh, 1990

* Dosja H, 1990

* Ftesë në studio, 1990

* Migjeni ose uragani i ndërprerë, 1990

* Ardhja e migjenit në letërsinë shqipe, 1991

* Ëndërr mashtruese, tregime e novela, 1991

* Printemps albanais, 1991

* Nga një dhjetor në tjetrin, 1991

* Përbindëshi, 1991

* Invitation a l'atelier de l'ecrivain suivi de Le poids de la croix, Paris, 1991

* Pesha e kryqit, 1991

* Nata më hënë, 1992

* La Pyramide, 1992

* Oeuvres, 1993-94

* Vepra, 1993-94

* Noël, une anthologie des plus beaux textes de la littèrature mondiale, 1994

* L'ombre, 1994

* Albanie, 1995

* La legende des legendes, 1995

* Visage des Balkans, 1995

* Dialog me Alain Bosquet, 1996

* Shkaba, 1996

* Spiritus, roman me kaos, zbulesë dhe cmërs, 1996

* Kasnecet e shiut, 1997

* Kushëriri i engjëjve, 1997

* Poèmes, 1957-97, 1997

* Kombi shqiptar në prag të mijëvjeqarit të tretë, 1998

* Tri këngë zie për kosovën, 1998

* Ikja e shtërgut, 1999

* Qorrfermani, 1999

* Vjedhja e gjumit mbretëror: tregime, 1999

* Ra ky mort e u pamë: ditar për Kosovën, artikuj, letra, 1999

* Breznitë e Hankonatëve, 2000

* Lulet e ftohta të marsit, 2000

* Princesha argjiro (ribotim), 2001

* Unaza në kthetra: sprova letrare, shkrime të ndryshme, intervista, 2001

* Shqiptarët në kërkim të një fati të ri: sprovë, 2001

----------


## macia_blu

albo, flm per  dergimin e kesaj interviste.
me respekt macia.

----------

